# Sansui AU-717



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sansui AU-717

neighbor moved out and gave this , what do you think it's worth?

classicaudio.com..... Valuation..... Sansui AU-717


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice amp right there.. just checked ebay and see how much they run, some of the ones on ebay already have rebuild power supply and everything went for 350$. If it's not reconditioned yet then It'll go into 200$ range. I have an older receiver Sansui 771, cost me 70$ picked up but the cost for recondition it went up to like 200$. The only reason I bought it because the chassis and cover is mint and it's under 80$ . But after I got it back from the shop the receiver sounds fantastic .


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

khanhfat said:


> Very nice amp right there.. just checked ebay and see how much they run, some of the ones on ebay already have rebuild power supply and everything went for 350$. If it's not reconditioned yet then It'll go into 200$ range. I have an older receiver Sansui 771, cost me 70$ picked up but the cost for recondition it went up to like 200$. The only reason I bought it because the chassis and cover is mint and it's under 80$ . But after I got it back from the shop the receiver sounds fantastic .




Many years ago maybe like ( 1980 ) I bought a Used Sansui Tube Tuner, that thing weighed a ton it was built in 70's. Decided in 2001 I didn't need it anymore stuck on ebay for $50 at a starting point plus shipping at that time it shot up to $400.xx in a day... finally sold for $600.xx + shipping went to a collector in JAPAN.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice! 

I really love the 1970s stuff but finding a good copy is hard. So i'll just stick with the budget ones and wait til I can make more money then I'll spend on something better. 

Anyway, these JBLs are what I wanted to get when I get a better job  . ENGLISH / .


----------

